# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  выгрузка платежных поручений в клиент-банк. 1с 7.7

## Foix

Подскажите где в конфигураторе найти каталог для выгрузки п\п в клиент банк. Нужно изменить путь к файлу выгрузки
1с-Предприятие 7.7

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите где в конфигураторе найти каталог для выгрузки п\п в клиент банк. Нужно изменить путь к файлу выгрузки
> 1с-Предприятие 7.7


Каталог для выгрузки задается не в конфигураторе, а в программе, в обработке !1С Предприятие - клиент Банка" на закладке "Настройка обмена".
После настройки сохраните ее .

----------


## miha0309

Помогите пожалуйста! Необходимо знать что будет с программой 1С после выгрузки данных? Точнее останутся базы в старой программе после выгрузки данных? Копируются или вырезаются полностью?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите пожалуйста! Необходимо знать что будет с программой 1С после выгрузки данных? Точнее останутся базы в старой программе после выгрузки данных? Копируются или вырезаются полностью?


Копируются

----------

miha0309 (27.01.2017)

----------

